# Wichtige Frage BT Germany// Talknet



## Anonymous (2 Juni 2004)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,
habe mal ne dringende Frage zu den o.g. Firmen:

Wir gehen normalerweise über Talknet/Freenet online.
Nun wurden uns über BT Germany recht hohe Beträge in Rechnung gestellt.
Wie hängen diese beiden Firmen zusammen??
Wählt man sich über einen Dialer in BT ein??

VielenVielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!!

Sonne


----------



## Captain Picard (2 Juni 2004)

einfach mal die Suchfunktion des Forums  benutzen, da wird man sehr schnell fündig 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/search.php


cp


----------

